# Favourite villager and why?



## macskar. (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey, I'm interested in what villagers you guys like and how and why you liked them. You can do multiple villagers and maybe your whole town, the form is down here.


Villager: 
Why:
Game you met:
How:
Etc:

Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 9, 2016)

Villager: KID CAT
Why: Because he is a cat and he just looks super boss and he was my last dreamie
Game met: New Leaf
How: I adopted him from someone here

Villager: Muffy!
Why: DAT SCARF, awesome purple horns
Game: New Leaf
How: just like kid cat ^

Villager: Lucky
Why: too cute to resist, my dad likes Egypt stuff and i like it too.
Game: New Leaf
How: Just Like Muffy and Kid Cat ^


----------



## lolita.x (Jan 9, 2016)

Villager: Lolly
Why: my name is Lolita and Lolly has been a nickname i've had since i was very little! so i feel very sentimental towards her 
Game you met: New Leaf
How: visited someone elses village 
Etc: she is a dreamie of mine ... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Villager: Wolfgang
Why: He was an original of mine in City Folk, and i loved him to bits! 
Game you met: City Folk
How: Moved into my town
Etc: Would love to have him again in my town in New Leaf

- - - Post Merge - - -

Villager: Lily
Why: She's so cute! and has a good personality 
Game you met: New leaf
How: moved in to my town
Etc: she moved out while i was away and i didnt get a chance to stop her


----------



## Greggy (Jan 9, 2016)

Villager: Snake
Why: Jock Pink Ninja Rabbit. What else can I ask for? Also the nostalgia factor.
Game you met: Animal Crossing
How: While I haven't totally owned an Animal Crossing game besides the 3DS ones, I got my first exposure at Animal Crossing from a friend that owns a Gamecube. Snake was his favorite villager too, and besides Genji, Snake's the only villager I can recall that my old friend had.
Etc: When I had Snake in my New Leaf campsite, I flipped out of joy. It felt like a late Christmas present and I still haven't recovered over the excitement that Snake is in my town, living beside my mayor.


----------



## treetops (Jan 9, 2016)

*favourite villager:* olaf the smug anteater.
*why?:* the character design. it's so goddamn stupid and weird, but that's what i adore about this villager. plus, he's a smug villager. <3
*game you met:* new leaf.
*how?:* i first found him during a hide-and-seek tour. the very moment i saw him, i thought to myself "i need this anteater in my town." lol
*etc:* i don't have him in my town yet, but i do hope he visits my campsite one day. he's one of my dreamies!

i also love antonio the jock anteater and muffy the uchi sheep.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Jan 9, 2016)

*Villager*
Shep

*Why*
After several months of playing, and a few resets, I realized that Shep somehow always ended up being on of my villagers. Without realizing it I became emotionally attached to him. But overal he is a pretty cool guy. He flirts here and there too.

*Game You Met*
Animal Crossing New Leaf

*How*
He moved in several times to all of my towns, except my current one. I really miss having him

*Etc*
He is also one of my dreamies now. I really really hope that he will move into my town. The game losses its touch without him


----------



## MintySky (Jan 9, 2016)

Villager: Merengue

Why?: She is cute and I love how she calls me shortcake. ^-^

Game you met?: New Leaf!

How: She randomly appeared  in my campsite! I was so happy when I saw her.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Villager: Marshal
 Why: Because squirrels are adorable and I love his brass colored hair cut.
 Game you met: Animal crossing new leaf
 How: Saw him online in a picture and thought he was cute so my goal was to get him, and I did for free from a nice guy.
 Etc: I like the way his tail wiggles when he walks and his cute little  ears are adorable

Villager: Stitches
 Why: Because I think his x . x eyes are cute and he's a plush so who doesn't love that?
 Game you met: Animal crossing wild world
 How: He just randomly moved into my wild world town and surprised me.
 Etc: I had him in new leaf as well but than he moved out unexpectedly when I was time traveling which made me sad, hope I get him back one day.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Villager: Bud
Why: We go way back. When he moved into my town when I was little, I was so happy. I ended up getting his picture! I had him in my NL town, but he moved while I was being dumb while time traveling.
Game you met: Wild World
How: He randomly moved in.
Etc: I miss him :'(


----------



## Osiris (Jan 10, 2016)

Villager: Goldie
Why: She's adorable, sweet, and a golden retriever, which is one of my favorite dog breeds. She's so cute.
Game you met: amiibo festival. I have not had the privilege of having her in my town, sadly.
How: She's the host. The most perfect host.


----------



## pinktulips (Jan 11, 2016)

Villager: Grizzly
Why: He's popped up in two of my NL towns as a starter villager and although he looks and seems gruff he's really sweet :3
Game you met: New Leaf
How: Starting five villager x2


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 11, 2016)

I've got a few in mind. I'll fill out your form:

Villager: Lily
Why: I fell in love with her back in 2002 when I first started playing Animal Crossing because her catchphrase was "toady" which was clever since she is a frog.
Game you met: Animal Crossing
How: One of the original 6
Etc: Well, when she moved out, it soured me on the series. Back then they gave no prior notice before moving. However, shortly after a new game called Wild World came out, and it pulled me back into the series after I decided to give it another chance in 2005. Kind of a win-win too since I also have yet to miss any events in Wild World, unlike both Animal Crossing and City Folk where I missed events, because I'm a 100% legit player, and can't always be home to make every event.

Villager: Dotty
Why: Wild World's dialog was by far the best in the series. Despite lacking real world holidays, the script writing was second to none. Dotty's arrogance in wearing my designs made me both love and hate her! So, when she showed up as a camper in my New Leaf town, I had to get this annoying/lovely rabbit back.
Game you met: Wild World/New Leaf
How: random move in for Wild World, camper in New Leaf
Etc: Wild World had the introduction of the animals opening up far more than they had before. Normals talked about Moppina, and dressing her up, while they also talked about their HRA scores going up/down depending on what furniture you sent them and they put in their house. Due to these fantastic inclusions into the series, and for the ease of play any time and any place, outside New Leaf, Wild World remains my favorite in the series, so as many villagers as I can continue having in future iterations, connecting me back to Wild World, the happier I am. Oh, I also loved the fact it finally added villagers in boxes, and you could talk them out of moving- way better than "I'm gone, but here's a letter telling you I've moved, bye."

Villager: Sydney
Why: Despite Lily taking over as my favorite to see everyday in Animal Crossing, both Sydney and Yuka who lived in the same plot area in my town, I enjoyed talking to Sydney. She's a normal like Lily, and it was a nice enjoyment after Yuka who'd annoy the snot out of me! Their houses were so close too, I'd ALWAYS see them talking, too bad I couldn't eavesdrop back then. Another feature I've loved since Wild World.
Game you met: Animal Crossing
How: random move in
Etc: The original memory card for the original game I had in 2002 has long since been lost, but Sydney has appeared in my e+ town, which is nice, especially since in Japanese her name is still Sydney.

Villager: Kicks (despite not being an actual villager) 
Why: It's a bit top-heavy for Animal Crossing, Wild World, and New Leaf. Yes, I wasn't a fan of City Folk, not because of the approximate 70% recycling of Wild World, but mainly the way they merged the 20% of the original *cough* mid-village cliffs *cough* with the 70%, and only added about 10% new. I'm not a fan, but I didn't hate it either. Yes, it was annoying listening to Kapp'n repeatedly, however, when you got to the city, and the first time I saw that skunk sitting on the stairs offering to shine my shoes, quite fun watching him! He was introduced as well as Phineas, and Labelle in the city (not to mention Gracie finally having a permanent spot), but for whatever reason, he just seemed to excite me more than Labelle or Phineas did.  
Game you met: City Folk
How: First trip to the city
Etc: I wanted to show that despite City Folk being my least favorite, there are some nice inclusions into the series that continued with New Leaf. The City was brought back in the plaza. Gracie retained to having a store, as well as Kicks and Phineas coming back. Kicks more so since he now has his own store.

Villager: Papi 
Why: He was one of my original villagers in New Leaf. In fact, the very first picture I ever took while playing New Leaf was of Papi on the bridge as I was wanting to note where the bridge was because I wanted to move it later. I took it on day 1, hated that it was right next to a house, which ironically Isabelle says now won't work because it's too close to a house- HUH? It was like that when I moved in stupid dog!!! So, over the last near 3 years, Papi has become my favorite lazy just from having him and talking to him everyday the last few years.
Game you met: New Leaf
How: one of the original 5
Etc: New Leaf does an outstanding job merging Animal Crossing, Wild World, and City Folk together. I wish they'd have put in some features from e+, but that's another story. Papi was introduced in the series in New Leaf, so now that I'm totally loving him as a villager, I want him in my future towns.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 15, 2016)

It's a tough choice between two of them for me. I love a ton of my dream villagers, but these two just go above and beyond the others. 



*Villager:* Pietro

*Why:* I initially learned of his existence through watching the Game Grumps and hearing how much Arin loved Pietro. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about, so I decided I'd let Pietro become one of my villagers at least for a little while. He plopped his house next to mine and I quickly grew to love him. We've been neighbors ever since. 

While initially without a theme, my main town became a horror-themed town. I am personally just fine with clowns, but I know a lot of people are afraid of them. This makes him just perfect for my town.

*Game you met:* Animal Crossing New Leaf

*How:* I went out of my way to cycle through Smugs in my campsite until Pietro finally showed up and I invited him to move in.

*Etc:* I love the Smug personality, and that combined with everything else just makes him awesome.




*Villager:* Ribbot

*Why:* I prefer unique designs, and as such, I adore Ribbot's robot design. 

*Game you met:* Animal Crossing New Leaf, though I've known of his existence since the GameCube game.

*How:* I'm pretty sure I asked him to move in from the campsite.

*Etc: *Tangentially related, but I wish they included Sprocket in New Leaf so I could have had him as Ribbot's neighbor. The more robots the better!


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jan 15, 2016)

Villager: Whitney
Why: because she is white, a Wolf and snooty. She is the perfect Charakter for me, i love white wolves!
Game you met: acnl
How: in my first town i adopted her from someone on tumblr, in my second town my gf got her for me and in my current town i had her on my campsite!


----------



## xkittyy (Jan 15, 2016)

Villager: Tangy
Why: Because she's a cat and she's an orange. I actually never even noticed she was supposed to be an orange when I first met her until my sister was like "Why is that cat an orange?" I just thought that was so random and hilarious and adorable and she instantly became my favorite.
Game you met: City Folk
How: Random move-in


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 16, 2016)

Aurora
We met in the first game on Gamecube. I loved her instantly and thought her design was cute.
We reunited in New Leaf when she was a starter for me.  I let her move but missed her and just got her back!


----------



## radioloves (Jan 17, 2016)

Villager: Hazel
Why: When I first saw her, she somehow resembled me and I thought she looked silly and fun <3 
Game you met: Animal crossing new leaf, though I only saw her in a dream town and her picture on the animal crossing wikia
How: Dream town and through a picture 
Etc: I have a couple more favourite dreamies, but I haven't been able to get to them yet


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 17, 2016)

Villager: Stitches
Why: STITCHES
Game you met: New Leaf
How: One of my first Villagers
Etc: Stitches is small and precious protect this cinnamon roll


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 17, 2016)

Besides Aurora, who I loved since 2002, I currently have 3 other really loved villagers:

Maple:  My best friend in my town who gave me her pic! I can't imagine ever letting her move!

Melba:  I loved koalas as a kid and she's the one koala I find really cute! I found her in my campsite and invited her to move in!

Annalise:  I looked for her a bit then had a snooty plot in my town.  I was able to reset it until it was Annalise's plot.  I'm so happy to have her. Her design is so exotic and amazing!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 17, 2016)

Edit: I'm letting go of Maple though. She's just ready. I got her pic and she pings a lot so...I'm letting go.  This is sad. But Nana will be her new replacement so here's to new beginnings. Ok there's my dramatic statement.


----------



## smileorange (Jan 18, 2016)

*Villager:* Deli
*Why:* He's simply adorable and I love every detail in his design - his purple ears and matching outfit (I love the blue diamond shirt and my mayor's worn it before), his cute tail, his music when he sings the town theme, and his well decorated house.
His lazy personality is adorable and matches well with my own. Haha, I can agree with him when he's drooling over food.  
*Game you met:* New Leaf
*How: *One of my originals
*Etc: *I don't think I'm ever going to let him leave, even though his house is right outside the station! My town map has one of those small strips between the station and the river where I can make a perfect fruit orchard. So it's right next to his house, which is great for him.  He's mentioned the smell of perfect cherries before!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 19, 2016)

Doing 2 for now. I like a lot of villagers, but these probably have the most history.

Villager: Daisy
Why: She's adorable and has a sweet personality to match. She was probably my best friend in the original game since i love dogs.
Game you met: AC for the gamecube
How: She moved in at some point and hasn't moved out roughly 13 years later.
Etc: She was a starter villager in my New Leaf file. I probably would've restarted my town if she wasn't there.

Villager: Marina
Why: I love the more unusual species and she's an adorable pink octopus. She was probably my favorite villager in my town in Wild World.
Game you met: Wild World
How: She moved in at some point and hasn't left.
Etc: Marina moved in fairly quickly in New Leaf while i was resetting and I was shocked. She also happened to move in right by Daisy, so i pretty much assumed it was fate at that point.


----------



## sadbutlovely (Jan 19, 2016)

Villager: Mitzi
Why: She was my best friend in OG animal crossing and I ended up naming my bunny after her lol
Game you met: Animal Crossing GC
How:She moved into my town and was the only cat 
Etc:I also love sally because she used to be Cally (in AC GC) and so there like twins almost ??


----------



## DivaCrossing (Jan 19, 2016)

My favorite villagers are Tia, Merengue, and Tucker. Tucker and I have had quite a history together, up until he moved away because of my careless time travelling. I never meant to let him move away, because we were best friends in the game. I couldn't dare let him out of my town, and when he moved, I was a little saddened.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 22, 2016)

Astrid (I going to talk a little about Mathilda in her paragraph) and Rooney are my two very favorite villagers as of right now.  And not just because I have a soft spot for the kangaroos. 

Astrid is very sweet and loving.  Especially when you give her time to warm up to you.  I think of her as an "older/more refined version of a normal" villager rather than just "snooty".  I first saw her in a video back in 2011, but I didn't care too much for her until late April 2015.  I got attached shortly after getting attached to Mathilda (which started my love for all the kangaroos), who I saw in a YT video and I thought she was very cool!  Now I have all these wonderful memories with both Astrid and Mathilda.

Now, on to Rooney!  It took me until just this passed October to consider him one of my favorite villagers, even when I knew who he was since the start (though, never was a neighbor until a couple years later).  Even thought he's been in multiple towns, the most recent one was created just three days ago.  So, I get to enjoy his presence.
Anyway, Rooney looks like (probably because HE IS) the type of guy who would do anything for the people he cared about, even if it meant risking his own life.  He looks very young for a cranky villager and is, not to mention, the handsomest male in the series, but his  overall toughness and courage to stay physically active no matter what gives him the right to be labeled as "cranky", even if he doesn't act that way towards his friends.  He seems like a cranky villager who only has a hard time getting along with bad guys, which we are friends with our villagers.  We need some physically active/sporty cranky villagers.  They need to be TOUGH!  He looks and personality go well together in my opinion!  Rooney is amazing! <3


----------



## Balverine (Jan 22, 2016)

*Villager:* Hamphrey <3333
*Why*: idk he is cute and little and angry
*Game you met*: New Leaf
*How*: In the campsite in my first town
*Etc:* He snuck out of my town and I was really sad but I was able to get him back


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 22, 2016)

*Villager:* Kid Cat, or as I refer to him, the derpy fitness wannabe. x'D
*Why:* Because he's a derpy fitness wannabe! He just grew on me. Unlike the other jocks I've had, he didn't seem to be talking about fitness or muscles as much, and he had these noodle arms. Honestly, I couldn't help but laugh whenever he _did_ talk about his muscles. I'm not sure, his dialog seemed... different to me. I know they're all coded for each personality type to act exactly the same way, but he really seems different.
*Game you met:* Animal Crossing: New Leaf
*How:* A voided move in. Desperately trying to get him to ping me to get out, whenever he did ping me, it was usually about something stupid that made me laugh. xD After a day or two of trying, once he suggested to leave, I couldn't let him go. ;v;
*Etc:* He's my neighbor~! He has always been the one to suggest the PWPs, and has always given me medicine whenever I decided to derp around and shake some trees.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

*Villager:* Frita <3
*Why:* i love food
*Game you met:* ac:nl
*How:* she just kinda moved in
*Etc:* yes


----------



## Dorian (Jan 23, 2016)

Merry
Carmen
Coco
Grizzly
Claude
Portia
Bitty
Pietro
Julian
Marcel
Kid Cat
Hazel
Paula
Pancetti
Daisy
Octavian
Teddy
Ruby
Del
Mac
Scoot and there are more for SO many reasons that it's just impossible for me to sum up in words. Some have been with me since AC Original, some City Folk and some new best friends I met in NL. Each one holds a special place in my heart for special reasons. But to choose one would be next to impossible at this point. It would be like scattering a dandelion and choosing your favorite tiny flying petal. The whole is the sum of its parts and that is how I feel about my AC neighbors


----------



## Elov (Jan 23, 2016)

Villager: Fang
Why: He was my original and next door neighbor.
Game you met: City Folk
How:  We met in 2009 and he was my only original that never moved away. He's probably still in my game right now.
Etc. Have him in New Leaf and I'm never letting him go!


----------



## Peter (Jan 23, 2016)

Villager: Stitches
Why: He's the most unique villager to me, he looks totally different to anybody else
Game you met: Wild World
How: Random move-in into my town


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 23, 2016)

Villager: Bruce
Why: he looks epic and he is a tribute to my dead band teacher
Game: New Leaf

Villager: Muffy 
Why: Dat scarf and i love her purple horns
Game: New Leaf

Villager: Lucky
Why: epic Egyptian dog
Game: New Leaf

Villager: Kid Cat
Why: Epic Cat Hero
Game: New Leaf

Villager(s): Fang + Freya
Why: epic wolf time!
Game: New Leaf


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Jan 24, 2016)

*Villager:* Tangy
*Why:* I honestly don't really know.  Years and years ago, I had her in Wild World and really liked her, but I guess she just kind of stuck in my mind.  I guess she was one of the more memorable animals for me, maybe because I liked the peppy animals a lot at the time and she had a house full of fruit and she looks like fruit, and she's really cute, and that all together made her awesome and memorable in my eyes?  I don't know exactly why I like her so much, I just kind of do.
*Game you met:* Wild World
*How:* She moved into my town.
*Etc:* Unfortunately, she moved away from that town, and I haven't had her in any of the other towns I made in World World, or any of my other games (unless you count Happy Home Designer).  I've seen her in the city a few times in Let's Go to the City, but she never moved to my town.  She's a New Leaf dreamie of mine, however since I've currently got ten villagers it'll be a while before I'm able to get her.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 25, 2016)

*Villager:* Frita!
*Why:* Shes my precious fry child! Her overall design is an ace, her uchi personality is of my favorite in game and her house design is lovely! Lastly, who can hate doing the shrunk shuffle by her side? 
*Game you met:* New Leaf
*How: *She moved into the worst place ever, which was near my town hall and in the center of where three paths met. 
*Etc:* She randomly moved out when I didn't play my game for two days and i've spent three years trying to be reunited with my rude fry child.


----------



## Toot (Jan 27, 2016)

My favorites are Rudy and Wolfgang. Why? They are both adorable. Lol I don't have any other reason.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Jan 27, 2016)

Villager: Lolly
Why: She always seems to show a special favoring of me, among the other villagers. It's endearing, to say the least.
Game you met: City Folk
How: I first heard about her a lot when watching Vinesauce streams, to the point where Vinny added a Mii, resembling her, on Tomodachi. I just seem to grow interested in her, and when I got her as an original villager in City Folk, I was excited. Furthermore, she did express interest in shootign the breeze with me. And when she fell ill, she acted like I was her one and only savior, which was cute. I managed to pull her out of that hole, and she rewarded me with my first storage item that Tom Crook-- I mean Nook wouldn't give me.
Etc: Bonbon.


----------



## abc123wee (Jan 27, 2016)

It has to be Olaf or Opal. Opal, because she's the only original villager I have (sadly, she is moving out tomorrow ): ), and Olaf, because I LOVE his personality. He reminds me of me, to be honest. I guess I just called myself "smug". Oh well


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 28, 2016)

My favorites are three because I cannot pick.

Keep in mind that I got into the Animal Crossing games late; I bought my copy of New Leaf a year ago when I finally got a 3ds for Christmas of 2014, and for a few months I let it collect dust because I was super excited to play Pokemon. (As a result I don't think I have any of my original villagers except for Marcie. I'm super happy I got Scoot's pic before he moved on me during a hiatus of not playing. I love Scoot a lot because, of all the things to like a villager over, Vinesauce and the meme-ry that went on when Vinny mentioned Scoot was his favorite villager. I think Vinny even has a Scoot shrine in his New Leaf town because of the memes.) 

My favorites are Kyle, Rodney, and Biskit. I have a thing for Smug and Lazy villagers, and these three are just my favorites because they are my best friends ingame and I love them to death and would be super sad if one of them moved :<


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 28, 2016)

Villager: Bluebear
Why: She's amazingly adorable and her peppy personality always makes me laugh.
Game you met: New Leaf
How: She was one of my first five villagers.

Villager: Wolfgang
Why: He's such a cool dude who seems distant and quiet at first but opens up more and more to you as you get to know him better.
Game you met: New Leaf
How: He was one of my first five villagers.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 2, 2016)

To be honest its so hard to choose so I'll list two of my favourites <3

I would have to say one of my favourites are Lucky I mean who wouldn't love a lazy mummy dog? The way he always talks about food and his villager design omg I love him too much <33333

My second favourite would probably be Fang. One of the first top tier villagers I received, I've had him ever since. I guess I was very attached to him so thats probably why he's my favourite.


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 4, 2016)

I love Zucker the most. It's cliche because like 99% of people love him too. I read somewhere that a person grew to hate him because literally all the people on their best-friend list kept BEGGING for him. They'd message the person as soon as they were on and send endless messages like, "IS ZUCKER GONE YET? HAS HE MOVED? CAN I HAVE HIM?" Like ew.
Must have been horrifying. x_x
But anyway, yeah.
*Villager:* Zucker
*Why:* He's a lazy villager (one of my fave personalities), and he looks so cute. SO CUTE. His design seems like a lot of thought/work went into it. And he even looks like he's a lazy villager. His whole look just gives that aura/vibe. I probably sound obsessed lol but seriously!
*Game you met:* I've never even met him in game. When I first started playing New Leaf, I went onto a website to look at all the villagers in New Leaf to specifically find the ones that appealed to me the most. And bam, at the very bottom of the list was Zucker. As soon as I clicked his name and saw him, I was so happy. A villager that is perfect to me in every way. No flaw whatsoever.
*Etc:* Just consider me on the Zucker-fan train. He's the best. :'3

EDIT: Oh, I can do multiples? Lemme get wild with it then...lol, I joke!

*Second villager I really love:* Lily
*Why:* She's always with me, everywhere - no matter which game or how many times I restart, she's there. As a starter villager too, no less. And she's the cutest frog, so I just ended up getting attached to her. It was inevitable!
*Game you met:* WW, which was my first ever Animal Crossing game.
*Etc:* She's the sweetest frog you ever did meet and deserves all the love! <3 
Her color scheme is also really pretty. I love pastel colors.


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 4, 2016)

Villager: Marshal
Why: He's absolutely adorable and he's a sweetheart. 
Game you met: NL
How: He moved in :3


Villager: Julian
Why: He's a gay [imho] unicorn and I love it to bits. 
Game you met: NL
How: He's in my girlfriend's town. 
Etc: His wallpaper is SPAAAACE and he's blue. 


Villager: Muffy
Why: she's a cutie pattoot and she sold me most of her rococo furniture lmao
Game you met: NL
How: She moved in
Etc: I get stung by bees a lot and she's there to save my butt


----------



## itsmadness (Feb 6, 2016)

Villager: Whitney
Why: She is the most elegant being I have ever seen. And plus, the movie!!
Game you met: I had so many ACWW towns so I don't remember whether or not I've had her before.
How: In NL, I met her in a friend's town and fell in love, so she gave Whitney to me when she was ready to move!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 9, 2016)

Villager: Pashmina (if you couldn't tell already.. haha) 
Why: She's absolutely adorable and I really love her attitude!  
Game you met: ACNL
How: She just moved in one day and I was head over heels with this girl! I sadly lost her while sloppily TTing.. and I quit playing all together for well over a year.. I have since made a new town and am starting over, vowing to never TT or Cycle again if I plan on keeping any villagers!  
Ect: She's cute and I can't wait to have her in my town again ^_^


----------



## Eleaf (Feb 10, 2016)

*Villager: *Skye
*Why:* I have a huge sweet spot for Normal villagers, but she was also one of the original villagers I had when I started the game. Her color scheme is absolutely adorable and her name is very clever because of her colors! She's the one I'm most acquainted with too apparently (she is the who sets up birthday parties for me). She's so sweet too. ;w;
*Game you met:* New Leaf
*How:* One of the original villagers after creating a town.


----------



## scotch (Feb 10, 2016)

Celia 
She's so elegant and beautiful


----------



## Shawna (Feb 10, 2016)

enders said:


> Celia
> She's so elegant and beautiful


So true! <3

She's one of the more beautiful villagers in my opinion!


----------



## Veracity (Feb 11, 2016)

Villager: Cube
Why: I really loved penguins when I was little.  I was kind of obsessed.  Although, none of the other penguin villagers I had ever had appealed to me.  His dialogue made him really lovable and his eyes were weird in a cool way.  He was the first villager I had ever gotten attached to.
Game you met: ACGC
How: He just kind of moved in one day 
Etc: I was super excited after I first got New Leaf and he was one of the first villagers that moved into my town.  I still have him in both games. c':


----------



## Aomame (Feb 13, 2016)

Villager: Marshal
Why: He is such a gentleman. I just love the smug personality. And his angry eyes are so cute and it's so funny that they absolutely don't fit to his character! *-*
Game you met: Acnl
How: Moved in! Thank god that I needn't had to pay for him!
Etc: He has just started to write letters to me


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 14, 2016)

Villager - Lopez
Why: well for one he's a smug, which has to just be my favourite personality. He's so sweet and lovely, always sending me gifts and letters. And he's so awkward! Which seems to be quite typical of smugs, makes me laugh with what he comes out with...and he's just so cute!
I love the deeds and the antelopes in this game, they have such a lovely design


----------



## sugar-mocha (Feb 16, 2016)

Villager: Flurry
Why: Normal villagers are some of my favorites! I love how they act like little moms. Flurry reminds me of one of my best friends.
Game you met: New Leaf
How: An old friend gave her to me!


----------



## porkbun (Feb 16, 2016)

Villager: willow the snooty sheep!
Why: she has been in three of my towns as an original villager, plus shes just so cute and sweet <3
Game you met: new leaf
How: starting villager!
Etc: look at her sweet fluff


----------



## Zenxolu (Feb 17, 2016)

Villager: Carmen
Why: The one of many starters I've had when I've first started playing new leaf I sorta didn't pay attention to her early on until halfway through April then she grew on me, her peppy attitude was so cheeky it just made like her even more hands down if she wanted something she'll get it
Game you met: New Leaf
How: like I said she was a starter or as I call em "the originals"
Etc: She's sweet just by looking at her definitely cares about her friends.


----------



## Ricker (Feb 18, 2016)

Villager: Coco
Why: She's some kind of Gyroid/Bunny hybrid and she's so nice and lovable, at least she is to me.
Game you met: City Folk
How: I think someone moved out and she moved in to replace that villager.
Etc: Every time I talk to her I imagine her with a speakonia-ish voice, and it fits so perfectly!


----------



## focus (Feb 18, 2016)

villager - this is gonna b so basic but marshal
why - so squish ;;;;;;;w;;;;;
game you met - NL
how - he randomly moved omg loml. i didnt know he existed until one day amongst my ugly starter villagers i find a cutie i havent seen yet and i was like asdfghjkl;

- - - Post Merge - - -

can i do another one? im gonna do another one dj khaled is that u

villager - diana
why - cause she used to be one of my starters until she just moved out bc i TTed too far )): i got her back tho yay
game you met - NL
how - like i said she was a starter


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 18, 2016)

*Villager:* poppy
*Why:* i really like normals cuz they're so friendly and sweet, and poppy's also really cute ^^
*Game you met:* nl
*How:* she was a random move-in within my first few months of playing nl, and i've come to really like her since then

*Villager:* melba
*Why:* like poppy, she's very friendly because she's a normal villager
*Game you met:* ww
*How:* i had her in my first ww town, and i guess i really liked her because of her normal personality. she became the first villager to give me their picture. sadly though, she moved away from my ww town, but i managed to get her once again in nl.

- - - Post Merge - - -

there's quite a few other villagers that i really like, but those two are probably my favourites.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 18, 2016)

Villager: Bruce
Why: He is so nice and just a lovely character (plus he has a really nice design)
Game you met: New Leaf
How: He was in my campsite
Etc: He was my valentine (and I really like crankies)

Villager: Bob
Why: He is so cute and bright purple 
Game you met: City Folk
How: He was a starter - but I did hear about him from my bestie who also had him

Villager: Static
Why: He is so lovely and his design is very unique
Game you met: New Leaf
How: He was a starter in my first town
Etc: I lost him and didn't get him back for about a year so


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 22, 2016)

Male:

Villager: Biskit
Why: He's very cute!
Game you met: New Leaf
How: By chance, after creating a new town
Etc: He's gone now...

Female:

Villager: Pecan
Why: She actually looks decent
Game you met: Wild World
How: I honestly forgot
Etc: I just happen to ship Pecan with Yellow Pit


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Feb 22, 2016)

Villager: diana
Why: she's so pretty. i love how cute she is. and her house is gorgeous!
Game you met: new leaf
How: someone was giving her away on reddit


----------



## Acnlmayorboss (Sep 13, 2016)

Villager: rosie
Why:i have a cat names rosie


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 14, 2016)

Villager: Paula
Why: She was the first uchi villager I ever had in my first ever town, and I grew insanely attached to her. I've had many uchis in my many towns, but none I've liked as much as Paula. I think her species really fits her personality type well, and she's just so friendly looking!
Game you met: New Leaf
How: Random move in!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 15, 2016)

Villager: Erik
Why: for one, he is incredibly adorable in my opinion. He's got those big adorable eyes and being a lazy just suits him so well. I actually had him in my town not long after I first started and decided to let him go. Really regretted it and now he's back for good  he's wrote me the sweetest letters in the past and is one of my best friends in the town.
Game you met: new leaf 
How: when I first went to adopt him. I'd seen him on the animal crossing wiki and chose him from that


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 15, 2016)

Villager: Merengue
Why: i love her sweets design and colour palette!
Game you met: ACNL
How: i had her in a previous town


----------



## ashlif (Sep 15, 2016)

Villager:Bob
Why:I like how simple he is.I like everything about him.Including the purple design on him.
Game you met:Animal Crossing New Leaf
How:One of my starting villagers in my town as of right now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2016)

Villager: Marshal

Why: He's a living, breathing, piece of marshmallow fluff who's ridiculously cute and charming.

Game You Met: AC:NL

How: I went to my friend's town and became infatuated with him.  She didn't like him for some weird reason and let me have him for free!


Villager: Diana 

Why: Her design is absolutely gorgeous.  Definitely the most beautiful villager in my opinion.  She gives great fashion advice too!

Game You Met: AC:NL

How: She set up camp in my town when I was lucky enough to have 9 villagers.  I instantly adored her and invited her to move in.


Villager: Fauna

Why: Fauna is such a cutie!  The spots on the back of her head are especially adorable.

Game You Met: AC:NL

How: One of my friends restarted a lot and ended up getting her.  I offered to pay 3 million Bells for her because I thought Diana needed a friend.


Villager: Deirdre

Why: Her design is similar to Fauna's and she looks a lot like a real deer.  She's also an uchi and I love uchis.  

Game You Met: AC:NL

How: I had been lurking for her on here and Cascade happened to have her moving out for 20 TBT.  


Villager: Stitches

Why: He's a teddy bear!  And being a teddy bear his design and his house are colorful and extremely cute.

Game You Met: AC:NL

How: One of my friends had been a bit careless and Stitches ended up in boxes.  She offered him for free to anyone who could guess her favorite number.  Many people tried but I guessed it spot-on.


Villager: Merengue

Why: Merengue is literally cake with a strawberry horn.  Her design and house, like Stitches, are very appealing to me.

Game You Met: AC:NL

How: The same friend who sold me Fauna got her as a starting villager and I wanted her very much.  She let me have her for free.


Villager: Ankha

Why: As mentioned with Stitches and Merengue, Ankha had a really cool appearance/house.  I call her my "Cleocatra".  

Game You Met: AC:NL

How: I had been lurking for Ankha for ages when pandapples posted that she was having a bit of trouble finding a home.  I offered IGB and what little TBT I had, but she very kindly gave me Ankha for free.

Villager: Rosie

Why: Rosie is so very very cute!  She's a peppy and a cat, both of which I love.

Game You Met: AC:NL

How: I was lurking for Rosie on Cascade's cycling thread and she notified me that she was in boxes.  I paid 60 TBT for the lil cutie.


Villager: Kid Cat

Why: Kid Cat was one of my original 5 starting villagers.  When he moved I was devastated and vowed to get him again, as he was the only cute jock to me.

Game You Met: AC:NL

How: The same friend who gave me Fauna and Merengue got him from the campsite because she knew I wanted him back.  She gave him to me for free.


----------



## ceremony (Sep 15, 2016)

Villager: Tiffany
Why: I like that she looks like a rocker chick. I like rocker chicks lol
Game You Met: ACNL
How: I got her from another town when she was moving out.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 17, 2016)

Villager: Deirdre
Why: Deer are one of my favourite animals, and she is by far the cutest deer
Game you met: New Leaf
How: Technically met in a dream, but I got her from someone on the forums! 

Villager: Alice
Why: She's very sweet, and I love koalas! And she's been super into bug collecting, which, as a fan of bugs, I very much approve of.
Game you met: Wild World
How: Random move-in

Villager: Lobo
Why: He's super cool looking, and I find cranky friendships really rewarding, since they aren't super sweet from the beginning.
Game you met: Wild World
How: A starter villager
Etc: He moved away, I'm trying to get him back in New Leaf!!

Villager: Dotty
Why: She was the very first villager I grew attached to, she's so cute and kind.
Game you met: New Leaf
How: A starter villager

Villager: Julian
Why: He's always looked so majestic to me! I've wanted him for quite a while, probably like almost a year, but never had an excuse to get him until very recently.
Game you met: New Leaf
How: Got him from someone on the forums

Villager: Drake
Why: He's really silly, he calls himself fashion lad and he has entirely filled up his house with clothes except for a single bench.
Game you met: Wild World
How: Random move-in

Villager: Eunice
Why: She's simply so cute, sheep look so huggable to me.
Game you met: New Leaf
How: I adopted her on a whim from someone on Tumblr

There are waaaaaay more villagers I consider favourites, but that would make this post really long, so I just put some of the top ones I could think of.


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 18, 2016)

Villager: Stitches!
Why: He is a lazy small teddy bear! And he is the cutest, especially when he smiles! Absolutely adorable!! Would legit cry if he moved out of my town.
Game you met: New Leaf.
How: I was searching for my dreamies in the trading plaza, Stitches wasn't actually one of my dreamies, but then I stumbled upon a person that had him in boxes, and since no one had said anything, I thought "why not?" and grabbed him. I DO NOT REGRET THAT. It was the best decision ever! He was cuter than I thought!
Etc: He's of course one of my dreamies now, and if I ever were to lose him, I would want him back.


----------



## Nunbal (Sep 20, 2016)

Villager: Filbert
Why: Super cute, fits the lazy personality to a T, makes me happy lol
Game you met: ACNL
How: One of my starter villagers 
Etc: He's gonna be a must have for every town I have from now on!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 20, 2016)

Villager: Wolfgang
Why:I love wolves and he's dark blue, favourite colour.
Game you met:Can't remember 
How:N/A
Etc:


----------

